
Let's Clarify Some Misunderstandings Around Sign in with Apple - 3JPLW
https://aaronparecki.com/2019/06/04/23/sign-in-with-apple-mi...
======
WorldMaker
In relation to the FAQ question "Will the affect you if you don't have an iOS
device?"

I think the answer is might, probably should, and likely will. Enough apps are
cross-platform or share backend code that developers "forced" to include "Sign
in with Apple" on iOS may just include it across all their apps/sites.
(Especially because they will want iOS users to be able to access their
information from desktop browsers.)

It might be a rising tide that lifts all boats in that sense. Especially if
Apple keeps their part of the bargain, it might even make sense for non-Apple
device users to sign up for an Apple Account/iCloud just to use "Sign in with
Apple".

I think that's an interesting question not enough people are thinking about
yet.

~~~
burlesona
This is what I'm hoping, that the Apple sign in and the user privacy features
it provides will raise the bar for consumers, and eventually every consumer
IDP will be expected to offer these protections and control.

